# Anyone near .Manchester, NH - A.C. Moore Closing



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Went to Manchester (NH) so I decided to go to A.C. Moore because I had never been there. Turns out it's closing so everything is on clearance. Yarn was 40 - 50% off so I bought way too much but what can you do ?  Great sale if anyone else is in that area!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh no, I'm from that area and always go there with DD to get yarn of her choice for things she would like to have, that's a bummer.Guess our next trip to N.H.and shopping for yarn will have to be somewhere else.


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

Just FYI: I just found out that there is a new LYS in Peterborough NH called Knitty Gritty. Haven't been there yet but planning on going next weekend.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

kimm2boys said:


> Just FYI: I just found out that there is a new LYS in Peterborough NH called Knitty Gritty. Haven't been there yet but planning on going next weekend.


Good to know although I think I have to stay away from any type of yarn store for awhile. I not only bought yarn at AC Moore but I also bought some at 2 different thrift stores as well. I think it's time to go through the craft room, & start to sell off some of the yarn I'll probably never get around to use. Then, there's also 2 looms that have to go, a number of reeds of different sizes, odds & ends of sewing notions, oh the list goes on & on! I'm a craft hoarder!! But, boy did I have fun shopping today!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

their lease is up and with Hobby Lobby so close and Michaels moving to a bigger store------ I emailed the home office and suggested they consider the Upper Valley because the only thing up there is JoAnns and they are sadly lacking. They would draw from Vermont there too. They said they hadn't decided on a new location yet but would be happy to consider my suggestions. It would be closer for me===30 mins as opposed to an hour or more, depending on traffic to Manchester.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

About six months ago, AC Moore closed their store in Hanover MA. Granted there is a Michaels and Joann's near that site, but they were there when AC Moore opened there. They had a better yarn department than the other two stores put together. Now, AC Moore is going into a new store at Patriot Place at the football stadium! I never saw anyone knitting at the football games, but I don't follow sports closely. Too long a drive for me to get yarn.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I would be lost without our AC Moore! It's just one mile from our home. We have Michael's and Jo-Ann's about 4 miles away but they don't come close to what's available at AC Moore.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

pinsandneedles said:


> Oh no, I'm from that area and always go there with DD to get yarn of her choice for things she would like to have, that's a bummer.Guess our next trip to N.H.and shopping for yarn will have to be somewhere else.


Next time you go that way, you should check out WEBS in Northampton, MA. Their discount warehouse in back of the retail store is awesome!


----------



## PalmaMama (Jan 25, 2012)

jmko said:


> About six months ago, AC Moore closed their store in Hanover MA. Granted there is a Michaels and Joann's near that site, but they were there when AC Moore opened there. They had a better yarn department than the other two stores put together. Now, AC Moore is going into a new store at Patriot Place at the football stadium! I never saw anyone knitting at the football games, but I don't follow sports closely. Too long a drive for me to get yarn.


I hadn't heard about AC Moore coming to Foxboro - YAY. I live in the next town although I don't go to Patriot Place very often - there's so much there it can be overwhelming. I have to go check out the not-so-new Trader Joe's so a new craft store may get me going


----------



## Knittingbythesea (May 19, 2011)

They have a store in Nashua NH. I think it is Exit 7 just off the Everret turnpike. You can see the store from the road. I agree they have a great selection of yarns.


----------

